# Vivarium 2: Electric Boogaloo



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Sep 18, 2020)

My new vivarium came today, and it is (in my honest opinion) my finest work yet! It's got a cork bark background which has the benefit of looking cool and being a climable surface for the mantids. Plant-wise, I have an orchid and hoya tricolour attached to the background (they can both grow epiphytically) then I have some variegated pothos and a croton plant in the substrate. Complete with giant orange isopods and springtails, it's pretty good! This will one day house my L3 C. humeralis, but he/she is a long way off that which is perfect as it will give loads of time for the viv to start cycling.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks great! Make sure you trim that Pothos, those things grow like weeds.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks amazing!


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Sep 19, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Looks great! Make sure you trim that Pothos, those things grow like weeds.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! I certainly will - they were sent bare-rooted and were in the post longer than anticipated, so it's still a bit shocked, I'm sure it'll bounce back soon though!



MantisMart said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you


----------



## JG_Mantis (Sep 19, 2020)

Love it!  I want to set up a vivarium soon. What lighting do you use for the plants?


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Sep 20, 2020)

JG_Mantis said:


> Love it!  I want to set up a vivarium soon. What lighting do you use for the plants?


Thank you! I'm using a Zoo Med Nano 5W LED, it was recommended by my local exotic/reptile shop.


----------

